# 2,000 + for our little rat, Marcolo



## GamblingCamel

Marc, It's no big deal, right ? Just 1,000 more posts.
So, no congratulations ... Instead, I'm thanking you for your great sense of humor, especially your jokes in English, and for reminding me of some classic Seinfeld episodes. In your honor -- and since it relates directly to language and punctuation -- 
I'm excerpting from Seinfeld Episode No. 68, "The Sniffing Accountant."

ELAINE: Well, I was just curious why you didn't use an exclamation point?
JAKE: What are you talking about?
ELAINE: See, right here you wrote "Myra had the baby", but you didn't use an exclamation point.
JAKE: So?
ELAINE: So, it's ya nothing. Forget it, forget it, I just find it curious.
JAKE: What's so curious about it?
ELAINE: Well, I mean if one of your close friends had a baby and I left you a message about it, I would use an exclamation point.
JAKE: Well, maybe I don't use my exclamation points as haphazardly as you do.
ELAINE: You don't think that someone having a baby warrants an exclamation point.
JAKE: Hey look, I just chalked down the message. I didn't know I was required to capture the mood of each caller.
ELAINE: I just thought you would be a little more excited about a friend of mine having a baby.
JAKE: Ok, I'm excited. I just don't happen to like exclamation points.
ELAINE: Well, you know Jake, you should learn to use them. Like the way I'm talking right now, I would put an exclamation point at the end of all these sentences! On this one! And on that one!
JAKE: Well, you can put one on this one: I'm leaving!
(Elaine laughs as Jake leaves)
JERRY: You're out of your mind you know that.
ELAINE: Why?
JERRY: It's an exclamation point! It's a line with a dot under it.
ELAINE: Well, I felt a call for one.
JERRY: A call for one, you know I thought I've heard everything. I've never heard a relationship being affected by a punctuation.
ELAINE: I found it very troubling that he didn't use one.


----------



## Missrapunzel

*Félicitations, marcolo!!* On a toujours su que malgré leurs petites pattes, les rats courent vite!! 
C'est un plaisir pour moi de te féliciter à mon tour, j'espère qu'on se recroisera souvent sur ce forum à l'avenir et que le bout de ton museau viendra encore égayer les fils et nous faire bénéficier de ton talent!! 

*GamblingCamel*, The Sniffing Accountant made me have a good laugh!!


----------



## cropje_jnr

Congratulations again, marcolo! My word, it feels like only yesterday I was congratulating you on 1000 posts... ouf! 

J'espère continuer à apprendre grâce à tes prochains mille posts, qui seront sans aucun doute comme les 2000 précédents - d'un détail impressionnant et toujours très bien réfléchis. Bravo.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Est-ce que quelqu'un qui n'a pas d'animal pour avatar peut s'immiscer dans votre groupe ? 

*  Félicitations Marcolo - keep going !  *​


----------



## marcolo

Merci pour le premier post de félicitations et le second, c'est vrai qu'ils étaient rapprochés, c'est peut-être mieux d'aller de 10000 en 10000 pour les foreros prolifiques  
Mon but premier en participant à ce forum était d'améliorer mon anglais. Même si j'ai l'occasion de le pratiquer tous les jours, on se permet certaines libertés (beaucoup et avec les gestes !) dans le langage parlé, donc c'est important d'améliorer aussi son langage écrit. 

Yep, GamblingCamel, no big deal  I love Seinfeld, and well I remember some details that I find particularly funny and unique, because this sitcom is full of details, so the aim is to catch skits, jokes  I am glad that you remembered this funny scene with Elaine and her exclamation point. Actually, she breaks up with her friend, because he forgot to write an exclamation on a post-it. Gosh, it is stupid, isn't it ? You help me a lot understand some details of american culture, that's great.

crope_jnr (crope junior ?), merci, tu m'as bien aidé sur une phrase anglaise imbitable, j'ai encore des maux de tête en la lisant  

Merci Missrapunzel, en vrai j'ai jamais été un adepte des rats (je préfère les souris, elles sont plus gentilles), mais j'ai adoré Ratatouille, d'où cette icône, puis ça va relativement bien avec mon caractère discret. 


PunkyZoé, tu es évidemment conviée... Tu as des opinions très intéressantes, ta photo de la barre en S (à Bayonne ?) était plutôt impressionante, ça m'a laissé sans voix et sans réaction lol 


Je pense, comme certains foreros, que j'ai un faible pour les causes perdues, où une simple ligne ne répondra jamais à la question, et qu'il faut sortir la grosse artillerie  J'espère que mes réponses ne sont pas trop longues, j'avoue que parfois je pourrais faire plus court, je me complais à expliquer en long, en large et en travers.

Merci, au plaisir de vous recroiser sur le forum.


----------



## ewie

Congratulations, Marcolo ~ it's always a pleasure to see your little ratty snout in the English Only forum.
~ewie


----------



## pieanne

Congratulations, Marcolo!


----------



## wildan1

Congrats from me, too--your recent presence on the Forum is far from mousy! Bonne continuation !

wildan1


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Quelqu'un qui se marre aux épisodes de Seinfeld ne peut pas être foncièrement mauvais ! 
J'en rajoute pas aux compliments sinon tu vas finir par te croire le plus beau de tous les temps. 
Félicitations again.


----------



## Suehil

Marcolo, you have already taught me so much - long may you stay in the forums! 

Congratulations!

Sue


----------



## Maître Capello

J'ai rarement vu une souris aussi agile ! Oups !  C'est qu'elle est rapide la petite souris : à ce rythme d'enfer-là, elle m'aura *rat*trapé en l'espace de quelques semaines seulement… Mais bon, je ne vais pas en faire un fromage !  Après tout, nous sommes dans l'année du rat à ce qu'il paraît… alors _cong*rat*ulations!_


----------



## Cristina Moreno

FÉLIICTATIONS MARCOLO!

Je ne peux rien ajouter à ce que les autres ont déjà dit, alors je vais me contenter de te remercier de toute l'aide que tu nous as offert à plusieurs reprises. Alors au nom de tous, MERCI MARCOLO!

Bisous


----------



## bibliolept

Glad to have you here, Marcolo. I hope to keep poking around the EO forum. Us vermin gotta stick together.


----------



## bloomiegirl

Hi Marcolo...

Ooooo, you are a fast little critter! So fast I missed 1000 and almost missed 2000! (oops)

I so appreciate your comments and suggestions, and your gentle advice, but most of all I appreciate the humor *laughs* in your PMs.

Looking forward to your next 2000 posts!
...BloomieGirl


----------

